# Gamer PC mit Mittlerer Leistung Beratung



## EliteBlaze (4. Mai 2016)

Hallo ich bräuchte Hilfe ich möchte mir ein PC anschaffen und mir sind 500€ zur Verfügung gestellt worden es muss kein super PC sein aber einen der gut ist.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Mai 2016)

EliteBlaze schrieb:


> Hallo ich bräuchte Hilfe ich möchte mir ein PC anschaffen und mir sind 500€ zur Verfügung gestellt worden es muss kein super PC sein aber einen der gut ist.



Was für Spiele willst du denn spielen können? hast du eine Windows-Lizenz, oder muss die im Preis drin sein? Kannst du den PC aus Einzelteilen selber bauen bzw. zusammen mit einem Freund, der sich da ein wenig auskennt? 500€ sind echt sehr sehr knapp...


----------



## EliteBlaze (4. Mai 2016)

Ich könnte da vllt 600€ raus holen und och würde Smite oder LoL oder paar alte spiele ich muss mit dem eher mehr arbeiten für Schule aber möchte gerne mit dem auch zocken. Windows Lizenz hab ich für 10


----------



## Herbboy (4. Mai 2016)

EliteBlaze schrieb:


> Ich könnte da vllt 600€ raus holen und och würde Smite oder LoL oder paar alte spiele ich muss mit dem eher mehr arbeiten für Schule aber möchte gerne mit dem auch zocken. Windows Lizenz hab ich für 10




Okay, also wenn du selber zusammenbauen kannst und einen nicht so teuren Shop nimmst, wo du einkaufst, dann würde ich empfehlen:

Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 165€
ASRock H97 Anniversary (90-MXGWC0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 70€
G.Skill Aegis DIMM 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL11-11-11-28 (F3-1600C11S-8GIS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 30€
Cooltek K2 3.0 (60004568 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 35€
Fractal Design Silent R3 140mm (FD-FAN-SSR3-140) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  10€
Enermax MaxPro 500W ATX 2.3 (EMP500AGT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  55€
Seagate Desktop HDD 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 50€ 
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 960 WindForce 2X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N960OC-4GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  190€

Das macht zusammen 600-610€, und das wäre schon ein SEHR guter PC, mit dem sogar das meiste auf hohen Details läuft. Für die genannten Games würde auch locker eine viel schwächere Grafikkarte reichen, dann sparst du natürlich was. Zb die hier für 115€ Zotac GeForce GTX 750 Ti, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini HDMI (ZT-70601-10M) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  eine GTX 960 ist ca 60% schneller, nur so als Anhaltspunkt. Oder die XFX Radeon R7 370 Core Edition, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (R7-370P-2SF5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland für 125€, die ist ca 15% schneller als die billigere.

Der Rest vom PC ist so, dass es eine sehr gute Basis ist, selbst wenn du mal eine sehr starke Grafikarte nachrüsten willst. Falls du eine der günstigeren Grafikkarten nehmen willst, dann würde ich Dir eine SSD mit 120GB für Windows empfehlen - oder falls du noch eine alte Festplatte hast, dann übernimm die und nehm statt der og. neuen Festplatte lieber eine SSD. zB eine ADATA SP550 ist günstig und für den Preis auch gut, 120GB kosten ca 40€, 240GB ca 60€. Vlt brauchst du ja auch nur so wenig Platz INSGESAMT, dass Dir eine solche SSD reicht und du keine 1000GB-Festplatte brauchst?

ach ja: den 10€-Lüfter brauchst du nicht unbedingt, der sorgt halt für mehr Luft, aber die genannten Grafikkarten werden nicht besonders warm, so dass der 10€-Lüfter den PC in der Summe etwas leiser macht, aber nicht zwingend nötig ist. Als CPU-Kühler könntest du, wenn du wert drauf legst, auch einen für 15-20€ kaufen - muss aber auch nicht sofort sein, den kann man auch nachrüsten.


----------



## EliteBlaze (5. Mai 2016)

Ich bekomme schon Rabatte bei bestimmten online shops für PC Teile ich danke dir für deine Hilfe ich warte bis zum 15.05 und dann kannst losgehen


----------

